
Model-Based Machine Learning - cdl
http://mbmlbook.com/toc.html
======
cultus
Skimming this, it mostly focuses on Bayesian probabalistic models. I think
these are underutilized in machine learning tasks, especially since it can be
so easy nowadays with tools like PyMC and fast variational methods. If you
have a reasonable data-generating model in mind, that information should be
incorporated into the prior.

------
sctb
Yesterday:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18201986](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18201986).

